# setCaretPosition, nicht-editierbare TextArea



## dronus (11. Mrz 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe eine AWT TextArea, und möchte diese stets die letzten zugefügten Zeilen anzeigen lassen.
Da die autoscrolls nicht zugreifbar sind, kann ich nur mit setCaretPosition den Cursor ans ende packen.
Nur leider hab ich es jetzt un-editierbar gemacht, eine bloße Anzeige... nun gibt es keinen Cursor mehr ergo scrollt auch nicht mehr  :autsch:  ...
nun ja, was nun?

für ideen immer dankbar


----------



## TRunKX (11. Mrz 2005)

des mal komisch ich hatte unter Swing ein ähnliches Prob. Mir wurde immer das ergebniss gegeben das du willst. Ich wollte immer den Anfang des TExtes haben. eigentlich sollte das acuh unter AWT direkt ans Ende Scrolen wenn man nen wert in das Feld eingibt..... ahhhh vielleicht ist das dein Problem hol dir den Text und füg ihn mal enu in das TextField ein mit setText(String) vielleicht wir dann auch der Cursor nach hinten bewegt!


----------



## Sky (11. Mrz 2005)

Ich denke, Du solltest den Text mittels "append" einfügen. Dann sollte das Scrollen von alleine gehen...


----------



## mic_checker (11. Mrz 2005)

Habs gerade mal getestet, wenn du append aufrufst funktioniert es tatsächlich. Allerdings musst du noch die TextArea in ner JScrollPane machen.


----------



## TRunKX (11. Mrz 2005)

Jopp das mit der JScrollPane war doch klar oder? ...... naja gut ich bin das so gewohnt zu schreiben!


----------



## mic_checker (11. Mrz 2005)

TRunKX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jopp das mit der JScrollPane war doch klar oder? ...... naja gut ich bin das so gewohnt zu schreiben!


Sicher, aber ich schreibs lieber nochmal hin , bevor die Frage kommt "habs jetzt so gemacht, funzt aber immer noch net - warum ?"....(dronus: ist nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein).


----------



## dronus (12. Mrz 2005)

ähhh.
nein.

JScrollPane ist zu Swing! Da scrollt nix selber, man muss alles in so ein Scrollpane tun.

TextArea ist aber AWT, da braucht man kein Scrollpane; die TextArea kriegt ganz von selber eine Scrollbar wenn sie übervoll ist. Soweit, so schön! Nur eben nach append bleibt sie, wo sie ist. Jammer.

Ich möchte kein Swing benutzen, da es Applet- und so weiter voll kompatibel sein soll. Ausserdem ist AWT sparsamer.


----------



## dronus (16. Mrz 2005)

tja...
konnte ich garnix machen...
ist ein jre-fehler:

http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=5003402

soll nun wieder heil sein... mal neustes jdk probieren.


----------



## TRunKX (16. Mrz 2005)

...da ham wir uns zu sehr auf Swing spezialisiert *G* hast recht der Balken kommt von selbst sorry!


----------

